# Howdy y'all - from Texas



## wilsondm2

Well, since I just hit 100 posts, I think I ought to take the time to introduce myself.

I live in San Angelo, Texas and am a Police Sergeant with the University Police at Angelo State University here. I have been a cop for 20 years now, most of it in Del Rio, Texas with the municipal police.

But - I'm not a typical cop. I taught D.A.R.E. and Community Relations for the majority of my career so I tend to be pretty liberal compared to most cops.

I'm a retro-geek as well and collect manual portable typewriters and am a gadget nut. I have way too many gadgets but love them all. My nickname at work is Inspector Gadget.

I especially love to do photography and work with them on my beyoootiful Macbook pro. That is a passion with me.

I love books, video games, movies, and comic books. I have a beautiful wife, two grown daughters, 4 cats and two dogs. One of my daughters lives here in Texas and the other lives in San Francisco, California.

And just for fun, here is our newest kitty, Cinderella, the same picture as in my avatar.


----------



## intinst

Hi Dwayne! Good to have you here at KindleBoards.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Welcome Dwayne!

I lived in San Angelo for a time...3 months at Goodfellow to be exact. Loved it! Granted it was about 16-17 years ago, so I'm certain things have changed.

The offer to marry me still stands...Tahiti...really!


----------



## Andra

Always glad to see another Texan - especially one who know how to spell y'all 
Andra in Austin


----------



## Kathy

Welcome. I'm from Texas, but live in Florida now. Have 2 children and other family all in the Houston area living in Texas. Beautiful cat.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Dwayne!   You're the one that did the awesome Heath Ledger sketch, right? You are very talented! Glad to have you here at KB.


----------



## wilsondm2

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Welcome Dwayne!  You're the one that did the awesome Heath Ledger sketch, right? You are very talented! Glad to have you here at KB.


Thank you for the compliment, but I did not do it. I wish I was that talented. No, google is my friend, and I just found it and fixed it for our personal use as a screensaver. That particular sketch was by a very good artist I found on DeviantArt.


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> Welcome Dwayne!
> 
> I lived in San Angelo for a time...3 months at Goodfellow to be exact. Loved it! Granted it was about 16-17 years ago, so I'm certain things have changed.
> 
> The offer to marry me still stands...Tahiti...really!


Hey then you've got a bit of San Angelo in you! Yeh, things have changed a lot since then, but it's still got that home town feel. Me? I would give anything to move to Colorado or Northern California - GREEEN! lol (I love rainy weather and forests - lived my whole life in the semi-desert.)

Tahiti huh? Would this be what you have in mind?










Awwww - you just love me for my Tinkerbells.....<grin> And then I'd just spoil you too much - oh well - I'll keep you loaded down in Tinks and Oberons until then <lol>

Thanks everyone for the kind words and thoughts - *this* is why I like Kindleboards so much - it's awesome here.

oh and Luv, if you want the above pic for your kindle, just go to the link where the other Tinks are and it's there for download already optimized for the Kindle. (click the download tab at the top.)


----------



## wilsondm2

Andra said:


> Always glad to see another Texan - especially one who know how to spell y'all
> Andra in Austin


Thanks Andra! There's another way to spell it? <grin>



> Welcome. I'm from Texas, but live in Florida now. Have 2 children and other family all in the Houston area living in Texas. Beautiful cat. Smiley


Once a Texan, always a Texan - even if you just live here three months while your DH trains!!

Yeh - we love this cat a lot - but don't let that cute face fool you - that's the secret identity for the Vampire Kitty! She jumps on my wife's neck and makes kitty paws while licking her neck! Every chance she gets! Sneaky cat.


----------



## pomlover2586

Welcome!


----------



## Kind

Thanks for the late Intro    .... joking. Nice to have you here.


----------



## wilsondm2

Kind said:


> Thanks for the late Intro   .... joking. Nice to have you here.


Oh - I just figured I'd keep posting until everyone got a good feel for who I am - and kicked me out - <rofl>

Nah seriously - this is a great group of people. The good part is that they all seem to have a pretty good sense of humour, which is important. All the nurses here will understand what I mean when I say as a cop I have a *very* different sense of humour.


----------



## Jeff

Hey from McGregor, Texas. Y'all come see us. Hear?


----------



## Anju 

Dwayne- CONGRATS ON 100 POSTS    

Glad you decided to intro yourself, interesting fella you are.  AND it is nice to have another Texan on board, even if I left I still think I am a Texan, and there are some people that just don't know how to spell y'all LOL but then they aren't Texicans  

Have you read Distant Cousin yet?  You might find the setting a little familiar   sorta


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thank you! I love Tink..and beaches. I've added it to my screensaver folder.

I spent some time in North Carolina as well and am in Maryland now, and the green is nice. I grew up in Las Vegas, so this is a big change. However, I REALLY miss decent Mexican food. You have some great places to eat there...I probably shouldn't mention the bars since I was only 19 when I was there (But I was married..and that's just a really weird law y'all had/have)...so I won't mention that part  Great steakhouse too. Can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## Sailor

Hello from California,

Thank you for your service as a LEO, you are a HERO in your community.

It is nice to hear you have a good sense of humor....my humor is senseless.

Nice to meet you and Cinderella (which used to be my CB handle),

-sailor


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> Thank you! I love Tink..and beaches. I've added it to my screensaver folder.
> 
> I spent some time in North Carolina as well and am in Maryland now, and the green is nice. I grew up in Las Vegas, so this is a big change. However, I REALLY miss decent Mexican food. You have some great places to eat there...I probably shouldn't mention the bars since I was only 19 when I was there (But I was married..and that's just a really weird law y'all had/have)...so I won't mention that part  Great steakhouse too. Can't remember the name of it though.


hmmm - let's see - Steakhouse would have to be Zentner's or Zentner's Daughter - (although there are better steaks around here now) and Mexican food would have to have been Henry's or Mejor que Nada (Better than nothing) or even may be Fuentes. Those are the older/good Mexican food restaurants. Me? I love the 'joints'/'mom and pops' - those are the best IMO. Here is a pic of a great sandwich called a "Torta" it is awesome!










And you mean the liquor laws? pfft - they change all the time - right now it's 21. When I was growing up it was 18, then 19 then 21 all at just the right time for me to stay ahead of the curve - <grin> My b-day is in July and the laws would go into effect in September - so I skated. And you're right - we have *lots* of weird laws around here......lol


----------



## wilsondm2

Jeff said:


> Hey from McGregor, Texas. Y'all come see us. Hear?


Thank you!



> Dwayne- CONGRATS ON 100 POSTS Wink
> 
> Glad you decided to intro yourself, interesting fella you are. AND it is nice to have another Texan on board, even if I left I still think I am a Texan, and there are some people that just don't know how to spell y'all LOL but then they aren't Texicans Grin
> 
> Have you read Distant Cousin yet? You might find the setting a little familiar Shocked sorta Cool


Thank you! And like I said earlier - once a Texan always a Texan - we infect everyone! (or is it enable? pfft - now I'm confused) Texican huh? Yup - a better description there never was!

Distant Cousin - nope - but now I'll look into it for sure. You need to read Elmer Kelton - my favorite - "The Time it Never Rained" He lives here in San Angelo.



> Hello from California,
> 
> Thank you for your service as a LEO, you are a HERO in your community.
> 
> It is nice to hear you have a good sense of humor....my humor is senseless.
> 
> Nice to meet you and Cinderella (which used to be my CB handle),
> 
> -sailor Grin


Thank you! You are too kind. I just do a different job than everyone else. We are all heroes in different ways and in some that we may never realize. We all touch someone's lives and make differences big and small. But I appreciate the sentiment and thanks. I think the military are the heroes too.

Yah we have lots of names for that kitty - Cinderella, Cinder Elly, Cinderfella, Cinder, Cindersmelly, Mary D. Kat (vampire kitty in Hank the Cow Dog), milk kitty, Cinder Cinder, baby kitty, and probably more that I'm forgetting right now.

Anyway - thanks everyone!


----------



## luvmy4brats

When I was there, if you were under 21 but married to someone over 21, you could legally drink if you were with them. Strange law..I took advantage of it...although most of the time, the guy I was with, wasn't my husband..Just a friend of the family. My husband was still living in Vegas at the time.

I'll have to ask my husband about the restaurants (who strangely enough, was not my husband while I was there. He was there at a different time than I was, I actually met him in Scotland..but that's a whole 'nother story) but Zentner's sounds familiar.

Now I'm hungry and want Mexican food...<sigh> there's no decent Mexican restaurants around here at all.


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> When I was there, if you were under 21 but married to someone over 21, you could legally drink if you were with them. Strange law..I took advantage of it...although most of the time, the guy I was with, wasn't my husband..Just a friend of the family. My husband was still living in Vegas at the time.


Hmm - so you are ex or current military too? way cool! And yeh - that law is still active - figures your significant other would be responsible for your drunk butt out in public! <lol> Usually doesn't work out too well - lots of disturbances I've worked started that way. lol



> I'll have to ask my husband about the restaurants (who strangely enough, was not my husband while I was there. He was there at a different time than I was, I actually met him in Scotland..but that's a whole 'nother story) but Zentner's sounds familiar.


*Scotland!* The home country dontchaknow! (i'm a half Scot and half German. Got a tartan and everything.)



> Now I'm hungry and want Mexican food...<sigh> there's no decent Mexican restaurants around here at all.


There's always Taco Bell..... <runs and hides before Luv gets Leslie's shoe to throw at me...>


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm ex-Navy. I was stationed at Goodfellow for Analysis and Reporting school. After that, I was transferred to Edzell, Scotland. My husband is a retired Marine. He was at Goodfellow twice, but neither time was when I was there.

Taco Bell? TACO BELL?!?!  SERIOUSLY? LOL!


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

Welcome! Waving a big howdy from Arlington!

Gorgeous cat, btw


----------



## wilsondm2

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> Welcome! Waving a big howdy from Arlington!
> 
> Gorgeous cat, btw


Home of the RANGERS! (waves back)

And thank you but don't let Cinder hear you - she's already convinced the world revolves around her.


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm ex-Navy. I was stationed at Goodfellow for Analysis and Reporting school. After that, I was transferred to Edzell, Scotland. My husband is a retired Marine. He was at Goodfellow twice, but neither time was when I was there.
> 
> Taco Bell? TACO BELL?!?! SERIOUSLY? LOL!


So you wore a Dixie Cup? waaaay cool!

oh wait - Tinker Bell! That was what I meant to say! Tinker Bell NOT Taco Bell. (hides around the corner out of range of incoming missiles)


----------



## Anju 

I just realized that you being a photog - yuck!  pictures of yummy food!  and all sorts of wonderful things  

Oh well since you are still "serving"  and a Texan it will be ok LOL LOL LOL


----------



## BrassMan

Howdy back, wilsondm2, and to the many Texans luking roundabouts!

I'm from El Paso, went to college in Austin, and now live between San Antonio & Corpus Christi. I think we and the rest have the state covered, if barely.

You said Elmer Kelton lives in San Angelo? Yipes, he's one of my childhood heroes. He must be a senior citizen at least once by now, if not twice. I'd ask you to tell him a fan in Beeville said hello, but he has fans all over the place.

I set Distant Cousin around Alpine and Fort Davis (and also Las Cruces, New Mexico). I don't know if that area needs any more fiction after Cormac McCarthy, but it could probably use a little light fiction....

Welcome, sir!

Al,
aka BrassMan, TechnoMan, and so forth.


----------



## wilsondm2

BrassMan said:


> Howdy back, wilsondm2, and to the many Texans luking roundabouts!
> 
> I'm from El Paso, went to college in Austin, and now live between San Antonio & Corpus Christi. I think we and the rest have the state covered, if barely.
> 
> You said Elmer Kelton lives in San Angelo? Yipes, he's one of my childhood heroes. He must be a senior citizen at least once by now, if not twice. I'd ask you to tell him a fan in Beeville said hello, but he has fans all over the place.
> 
> I set Distant Cousin around Alpine and Fort Davis (and also Las Cruces, New Mexico). I don't know if that area needs any more fiction after Cormac McCarthy, but it could probably use a little light fiction....
> 
> Welcome, sir!
> 
> Al,
> aka BrassMan, TechnoMan, and so forth.


Would I have the pleasure of addressing a fellow TeaSip?

Yes, Mr. Kelton is getting on in years, but still is pretty lively. He does readings every couple of months as well as book signings. They are fixing to build a statue of him for our new library. It will be quite impressive methinks.

Leslie had recommended I read "Distant Cousin" now I will especially have to look into it.

Thank you for the kind welcome from a fellow Texan from a beautiful part of the state. I have a few relatives in Cuero and Victoria.

Dwayne


----------



## BrassMan

Yessir, indeed you do: son of a Teasip, thrice a Teasip myself, husband of a Teasip, and father of two Teasips. 

I doubt the estimable Mr. Kelton would go for Distant Cousin, but you, as Gadget Man might.

Cuero is one of my favorite places--all that Czech/Polish/German culture, and way wicked barbecue. If you're ever down this way, give me a shout. Come by for a beverage!


----------



## Jeff

BrassMan said:


> Yessir, indeed you do: son of a Teasip, thrice a Teasip myself, husband of a Teasip, and father of two Teasips.


This might be a bad time to brag about my grandson at Texas A&M.


----------



## wilsondm2

BrassMan said:


> Yessir, indeed you do: son of a Teasip, thrice a Teasip myself, husband of a Teasip, and father of two Teasips.
> 
> I doubt the estimable Mr. Kelton would go for Distant Cousin, but you, as Gadget Man might.
> 
> Cuero is one of my favorite places--all that Czech/Polish/German culture, and way wicked barbecue. If you're ever down this way, give me a shout. Come by for a beverage!


I surely will. I just bought "Distant Cousin" It sounds really good.


----------



## wilsondm2

Jeff said:


> This might be a bad time to brag about my grandson at Texas A&M.


Poor guy - he couldn't afford to go to *The* University - of - Texas?

Nah just joshing - I have a lot of friends who are Aggies - its a fine school.


----------



## BrassMan

wilsondm2 said:


> Poor guy - he couldn't afford to go to *The* University - of - Texas?
> 
> Nah just joshing - I have a lot of friends who are Aggies - its a fine school.


Nottatall! My wife has an uncle who's a graduate, a retired aerospace engineer. Terrific guy. Can't spell worth spit, but sure knows his beer.


----------



## Anju 

BrassMan said:


> Yessir, indeed you do: son of a Teasip, thrice a Teasip myself, husband of a Teasip, and father of two Teasips.


Angela is an Aggie Mom - watch it y'all! I had a BIL who was a loser and a Tsip; brother uncles, friends, etc., Aggies, and one boss who was a total A** who was an Aggie - I ignored him mostly, a minor boss


----------



## Jeff

Anju said:


> Angela is an Aggie Mom - watch it y'all!


We're rallying KindleBoards' Aggies for a counter attack.


----------



## wilsondm2

Jeff said:


> We're rallying KindleBoards' Aggies for a counter attack.


Oh this is gonna get FUN!!


----------



## Andra

wilsondm2 said:


> ...They are fixing to build a statue of him for our new library...


Yet another Texan saying - "fixing to"
Except we usually skip the letter 'g' - "fixin to"

And I have family in Yorktown, Goliad, Cuero, Taft, Corpus and Brownsville. So that part of the state is well-represented


----------



## wilsondm2

Andra said:


> Yet another Texan saying - "fixing to"
> Except we usually skip the letter 'g' - "fixin to"
> 
> And I have family in Yorktown, Goliad, Cuero, Taft, Corpus and Brownsville. So that part of the state is well-represented


I originally put 'fixin' to - but corrected it for all the yankees here. lol

How weird is that having two members of the board with family in Cuero!

D


----------



## Anju 

Andra said:


> Yet another Texan saying - "fixing to"
> Except we usually skip the letter 'g' - "fixin to"


Thanks Andra - I was a fixin' to comment on that, but decided to refrain


----------



## Angela

Oh my goodness... LOL! I have had so much fun reading this thread!   I wish I had been around when you first signed on!

Howdy Dwayne and welcome to KB! I, too am a fellow Texan. With the exception of 3 months in CA and 2 years in VA (long time ex was in the Navy), Texas has been my only home. Started out in NE Texas; born in Tyler, raised in Longview area. Moved to Mt. Pleasant in 77 with DH (actually still married to this one   ) and spent 5 years there. In 82 we transferred to Levelland for 4 years, then 6 months in Ranger and then to Lawn (Abilene) in the summer of 86. January 90 took us to Houston (Kingwood) where we remained until this past year. I have now come full circle and am back in the piney woods of E TX to be near my parents who are in poor health. Poor DH is having to live in an apartment in SE Houston for a couple more years before he can join me full-time at home.  I have a few friends in San Angelo and really miss Zentner's burgers, fries and onion rings!

Really glad to have you here, Gig em!
Angela ~ proud Aggie Mom of Jen, Fight'n Aggie Class of 97! Whoop!  

J/K - I have lots of T-Sip friends as well!


----------

